# TTOC East Anglia next meet & cruise 26/08/12



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi everyone , I would like to suggest Sunday the 26th of August for the next local meet if ok with everyone. I have had to change the date due to other commitments. Hope that's ok with everyone .

The venue to be the Old ram at Tivetshall off the A140 between Ipswich and Norwich as normal. Thought about meeting up at say 1100am for a natter then early lunch at say 1200pm then maybe go out for a cruise after to the Norfolk and Suffolk Aviation museum which is around 10 miles from the pub if everyone is up for it ( Optional of course ).

Me
Ruffmeister
Millepeed
Richyboy
J_ritchie
Jamman
Ryanmtt
Paul4281
JoelB

Cheers

Neil


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

will check my workload :wink: but we will be up for this.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> will check my workload :wink: but we will be up for this.


Thats great Vince , see on on Saturday


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Can't see it being a prob!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> Can't see it being a prob!


Cool , see you then


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes should be good for me to I'll make sure I don't book any work in that Saturday cheers Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Yes should be good for me to I'll make sure I don't book any work in that Saturday cheers Neil


Thats great Rich , see you there


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Anyone up for this Saturday meet ? I promise to come in a TT :lol: :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I have had to change the date for the next meet to near the end of August due to other commitments so hopefully that's ok with everyone.

New date is Sunday 26th of August , please see post 1 for info.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Neil thats a bank holiday weekend unlikely i`ll be around

Gareth


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

neil don't forget the freebies i gave you to give out on the next meet m8ee.......someone will love the charlie gear shift mod and the old guy dipstick for free.........best presented TT and or best TT with a decent looking lady within........i need pics to confirm which way to vote lol (joking)


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

That's fine Neil I'm slightly glad it's a bit later as didn't know if I was going to be ready. Hope the v6 project is going well be nice to see it if it's ready. Rich


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> neil don't forget the freebies i gave you to give out on the next meet m8ee.......someone will love the charlie gear shift mod and the old guy dipstick for free.........best presented TT and or best TT with a decent looking lady within........i need pics to confirm which way to vote lol (joking)


Yes I am glad you reminded me Gary , they will be with me without doubt 

P.s In the passenger seat of my new V6 :wink: ( Hopefully )


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Neil

We might be able to make that one!

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> We might be able to make that one!
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Brilliant , be good to see you again Paul  Hope you are ok mate :?:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

C'mon weather please hold for next weekends meet 8) Really looking forward to catching up with you all.


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi all
will be there closer to midday. see you all soon,
vince


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> hi all
> will be there closer to midday. see you all soon,
> vince


No worries Vince , look forward to seeing you


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking forward to this hopefully weather will stay fine.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Just a reminder guys about the next local meet , please see post 1 for info. Meeting at 1100am on Sunday then have an early lunch then maybe a drive out if everyones up for it 

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Think we need to apply a bit of "track day" pressure on Sunday :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Think we need to apply a bit of "track day" pressure on Sunday :wink:


Hell yeah :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Must be some mistake it's giving sunny intervals tomorrow


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jamman said:


> Think we need to apply a bit of "track day" pressure on Sunday :wink:


Are you allowed out on your own then  :-*


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

caney said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Think we need to apply a bit of "track day" pressure on Sunday :wink:
> ...


No


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Seeing as we haven't met up for a while ( As mentioned in PM's) we don't have to take the trip to the museum , see how we all feel tomorrow after a natter.

Neil


----------



## j_ritchie (Oct 23, 2010)

Sounds like a plan, if the weather's pants then the museum could turn out to be a great idea, is it quite a big museum or more on the smaller side? Looking forward to catching up with everyone. Fingers crossed for some sun!


----------



## norfolknumpty (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Neil its Phill. Unfortunatley I have got a christening to go to tommorrow so I wont be able to make this meet. I am loving the car though. Absolutley superb condition for its age and drives really well. Will recommend your services to others as a very satisfied customer!!!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

norfolknumpty said:


> Hi Neil its Phill. Unfortunatley I have got a christening to go to tommorrow so I wont be able to make this meet. I am loving the car though. Absolutley superb condition for its age and drives really well. Will recommend your services to others as a very satisfied customer!!!


Hey Phil , thats great glad you are enjoying the car  Hopefully see you at the next meet.

P.s love you forum name :lol:



j_ritchie said:


> Sounds like a plan, if the weather's pants then the museum could turn out to be a great idea, is it quite a big museum or more on the smaller side? Looking forward to catching up with everyone. Fingers crossed for some sun!


I think the weathers meant to be better tomorrow , my car was gleaming earlier then I drove home in a huge rainstorm [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> I think the weathers meant to be better tomorrow , my car was gleaming earlier then I drove home in a huge rainstorm [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Mmmmm do I get up and give the car a quick once over [smiley=dude.gif]

See you later folks


----------



## j_ritchie (Oct 23, 2010)

Wondering the same...sods law says as soon as I get the pressure washer out it's going to start raining!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Now going to clean the car again :roll: See you guys between 1100-1200 then


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Pussy Coupe owners

Just in case it rains Kamilla was clean :lol: :lol:

Crap iPhone picture sorry


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

All good roads drying cars semi clean left car out all last night as I painted the garage floor yesterday


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Will have VagCom with me if anyone needs a scan


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Just given mine a quick once over! Will see you all soon


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

James Well if you don't mind giving mine a once over that would be great


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

richyboy said:


> James Well if you don't mind giving mine a once over that would be great


Yes no worries


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Just drove past the pub, was in my dads fiat,  sorry I couldn't stop by and say hello, completely forgot this was on today :roll:


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Great meet today! Good food and great company 

Great to see you all and to meet some faces I haven't met before either.

Thanks Neil for organising. See you at the next one 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Was great to meet everyone today.

Some nice cars there go to give Neil's V6 over looks good and quite a shine for a mon metallic colour.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol non metallic great meet cheers Neil hope the move goes well see you at the next one


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

jamman said:


> Pussy Coupe owners
> 
> Just in case it rains Kamilla was clean :lol: :lol:
> 
> Crap iPhone picture sorry


What a fantastic looking car. Just brilliant mate


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for coming , was great to see everyone and also to see paul ( Essex Rep) a welcome surprise. And at least it stayed pretty dry too. Look forward to the next one , not quite sure when it will be at the moment as I am in the process of moving home in the next 6-8 weeks but will post up as and when a good date appears.

Oh and James MY CAR IS A METALLIC :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hehe :wink:


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice to meet Neil and all the gang,some very nice cars to look at and Deb's and I thought the pub and food were really good  Hope to see you again.

Cheers Lamps (Paul)


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Was great to see everyone again and meetingsome new faces


----------

